# 

## CityMatic

https://gadzetomania.pl/62854,moj-pr...aboru-wnioskow

----------


## CityMatic

Ładowarki
https://www.wnp.pl/motoryzacja/panst...ch,501551.html

----------


## d7d

Dofinansowanie zakupu ładowarek, dofinansowanie zakupu samochodów elektrycznych...
a prąd nadal z węgla.

Te motoryzacyjne dofinansowania to pod publiczkę.

----------


## pandzik

Ja mam prąd Eco w Tauronie.   :smile:

----------


## d7d

> Ja mam prąd Eco w Tauronie.


Z Wiatru i ze Słońca?

----------


## pandzik

> Z Wiatru i ze Słońca?


Tak zapewniali   :big tongue:  ma na to certyfikat TUV

----------


## d7d

Pewnie cena kWh jest do tego Eko bo prąd jest Eco :smile:

----------


## Ratpaw

> Tak zapewniali   ma na to certyfikat TUV


Jazda się zacznie, jak trzeba będzie te panele i elektrownie wiatrowe likwidować. Wtedy zobaczymy takie ECO, jak przy akumulatorach litowo-jonowych.

----------


## kulibob

> Jazda się zacznie, jak trzeba będzie te panele i elektrownie wiatrowe likwidować. Wtedy zobaczymy takie ECO, jak przy akumulatorach litowo-jonowych.


Jaka jazda ? jak nie będą ich skupować to sprzedasz na OLX  lub rama na złom, nie wiem jak pójdzie z odzyskaniem ścieżek bo to ok 8g srebra a resztę do śmietnika . Ja nie widzę problemu musi być z tego kasa przecież nie oddasz panelu za darmo .

Ostatnio widziałem jak ktoś jednostkę wewnętrzną klim wyrzucił na śmietnik przyszedł żul i obciął kabel z wtyczką . Nawet menele nie wiedza co tracą :smile:

----------


## Ratpaw

> Jaka jazda ? jak nie będą ich skupować to sprzedasz na OLX  lub rama na złom, nie wiem jak pójdzie z odzyskaniem ścieżek bo to ok 8g srebra a resztę do śmietnika . Ja nie widzę problemu musi być z tego kasa przecież nie oddasz panelu za darmo .
> 
> Ostatnio widziałem jak ktoś jednostkę wewnętrzną klim wyrzucił na śmietnik przyszedł żul i obciął kabel z wtyczką . Nawet menele nie wiedza co tracą


Ekologia nie polega za zachowaniu jednostek. Jeden czy drugi sprzeda, ale normalne działanie polega na zezłomowaniu starej instalacji. Kompletnie nie opłaca się obecnie rozkładać paneli na części składowe, ponieważ wyrzucenie na śmietnik jest o wiele tańsze. Czekają nas hałdy paneli, rosnące tym szybciej, że ludzie wymieniają panele przed okresem zwrotu. Nikt nie spodziewał się, że ludzie zachowają się jak przy wymianie telefonu na nowszy - chcę mieć najlepsze, bo znajomy ma  :smile:  

Inwestor instytucjonalny zachowuje się racjonalnie, czyli eksploatuje wg założeń. Inwestor indywidualny okazuje się, że wymienia pełnosprawne panele na nowsze, o kilka % sprawniejsze. I to zjawisko wywoła regulacje prawne. Ekologii nie ma w tym wcale.

----------


## d7d

Też są hałdy samochodów spalinowych a będą hałdy samochodów elektrycznych.
Pozostałe sprzęty i urządzenia tez muszą być utylizowane.
Oddałeś kiedykolwiek zużyte telefon lub smartfon do specjalistycznego punku utylizującego i odzyskującego ?

Dlaczego ludzie będą utylizować swoje moduły przed okresem zwrotu?
Ktoś wyda kilkanaście tysięcy złotych aby uzyskać kilka % większą produkcję?
Prywatny inwestor nie potrafi liczyć swoich pieniędzy?

----------


## Ratpaw

> Dlaczego ludzie będą utylizować swoje moduły przed okresem zwrotu?
> Ktoś wyda kilkanaście tysięcy złotych aby uzyskać kilka % większą produkcję?
> Prywatny inwestor nie potrafi liczyć swoich pieniędzy?


To właśnie piszę - panele traktowane są jak smartfon, po kilku latach wymieniane bez konieczności. Tak się zachowują konsumenci na tzw. bogatym Zachodzie.

----------


## d7d

Nie znam takich przypadków.
Może w Niemczech ludzie dawno temu zakładali i teraz jest wymieniają na nowe zdecydowanie lepsze?
A sprytni Polacy przywoża te zdemontowane moduły do Polski.

----------


## kulibob

> To właśnie piszę - panele traktowane są jak smartfon, po kilku latach wymieniane bez konieczności. Tak się zachowują konsumenci na tzw. bogatym Zachodzie.


Przecież to jest skrajnie głupie. To ma zarabiać, Wymiana po zwrocie jet głupia wychodzisz na zero minus inflacja i utrata zyków z innej inwestycji.
PV ma się zwrócić jak najszybciej aby jak najszybciej odcinać kupony

----------


## Ratpaw

> Przecież to jest skrajnie głupie. To ma zarabiać, Wymiana po zwrocie jet głupia wychodzisz na zero minus inflacja i utrata zyków z innej inwestycji.
> PV ma się zwrócić jak najszybciej aby jak najszybciej odcinać kupony


Nie twierdzę, że to racjonalne zachowanie. Zresztą co się dziwisz, skoro na każdym kroku wmawia się ludziom, że PV jest ekologiczna, bo zmniejsza carbon footprint. Niektórzy traktują panele na dachu jak biżuterię, lansują się czy chcą poczuć się nie gorsi niż sąsiad.

Znam dwie osoby, które położyły instalację PV za 40 tysięcy przy rachunkach za prąd 120-150 zł miesięcznie, bo tak wyszło z wyliczeń (pewnie handlowca) - czy to jest mądre? Czyste emocje - podstawa dzisiejszego handlu.

----------


## goguś

> Ja mam prąd Eco w Tauronie.


Też mam w drugim domu niezamieszkałym bez poboru prąd eko i płacę 32 zł za friko ,bezpieczniki wyłączone a bulić trza.

----------


## kulibob

> Znam dwie osoby, które położyły instalację PV za 40 tysięcy przy rachunkach za prąd 120-150 zł miesięcznie, bo tak wyszło z wyliczeń (pewnie handlowca) - czy to jest mądre? Czyste emocje - podstawa dzisiejszego handlu.


to tylko świadczy o osobach i te osoby gówno miały, gówno mają i gówno będą mieć tak bieda mentalna.

----------


## cristoteles

> Dofinansowanie zakupu ładowarek, dofinansowanie zakupu samochodów elektrycznych...
> a prąd nadal z węgla.
> 
> Te motoryzacyjne dofinansowania to pod publiczkę.


Czas oszołomów hejtujących węgiel powinien dobiec końca. 
Polska powinna wyeksploatować złoża węgla do ostatniej kropli potu. Zresztą widać to dzisiaj, że polityka odchodzenia od węgla wg dyktatu unii nie ma żadnej perspektywy, a tylko rodzi problemy.

----------


## Salah

> Czas oszołomów hejtujących węgiel powinien dobiec końca. 
> Polska powinna wyeksploatować złoża węgla do ostatniej kropli potu. Zresztą widać to dzisiaj, że polityka odchodzenia od węgla wg dyktatu unii nie ma żadnej perspektywy, a tylko rodzi problemy.


"Oszołomy"... a kto to taki? Co jest dobrego w węglu?  :big lol:

----------


## Ratpaw

> Czas oszołomów hejtujących węgiel powinien dobiec końca. 
> Polska powinna wyeksploatować złoża węgla do ostatniej kropli potu. Zresztą widać to dzisiaj, że polityka odchodzenia od węgla wg dyktatu unii nie ma żadnej perspektywy, a tylko rodzi problemy.


Węgiel można zgazować pod ziemią, a im głębiej, tym lepszy węgiel. Mielibyśmy własny gaz, jednocześnie pozamykane kopalnie. Udział zgazowanego węgla w miksie energetycznym jest jednak dość mały. Burdel na kółkach i tyle.

----------


## goguś

> Węgiel można zgazować pod ziemią, a im głębiej, tym lepszy węgiel. Mielibyśmy własny gaz, jednocześnie pozamykane kopalnie. Udział zgazowanego węgla w miksie energetycznym jest jednak dość mały. Burdel na kółkach i tyle.


No dobrze by było i pewnie by tak zrobiono ale jesteśmy wasalem i popychadłem więc nie możemy niestety u siebie nic a jak zrobimy to kolejny raz nas rozbiorą  :big lol:

----------


## d7d

> Czas oszołomów hejtujących węgiel powinien dobiec końca. 
> Polska powinna wyeksploatować złoża węgla do ostatniej kropli potu. Zresztą widać to dzisiaj, że polityka odchodzenia od węgla wg dyktatu unii nie ma żadnej perspektywy, a tylko rodzi problemy.


Jesteś w jakiś sposób związany z przemysłem węglowym?

----------


## mistalova

> ... nie możemy niestety u siebie nic a jak zrobimy to kolejny raz nas rozbiorą


Dobrze się czujesz? Kto ma nas "rozebrać"?

----------


## cristoteles

> Dobrze się czujesz? Kto ma nas "rozebrać"?


Wystarczy wiedzieć kto zakopał rurę z gazem w Bałtyku. Tylko tyle, a może dla niektórych aż tyle. Gaz w rurociągu jamalskim zaczyna powoli płynąć z zachodu. A teraz dodajmy do tego wykluczenie węgla, bo jest beee.... Może i jest, ale tu chodzi o bezpieczeństwo energetyczne państwa, Jeden z drugim oszołomem może sobie wpisać na forum, że węgiel jest beee. Nikt inny, zwłaszcza ten kto rządzi wielomilionowym krajem. 
A z węglem mam tyle wspólnego co z mercedesami, czyli nic :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> , Jeden z drugim oszołomem może sobie wpisać na forum, że węgiel jest beee. Nikt inny, zwłaszcza ten kto rządzi wielomilionowym krajem.


Rządzący od dekad grali pod lobby węglowe i rosyjskie. Jakbyśmy mieli taką strukturę elektrowni jak Francja, to moglibyśmy się wypiąć i na węgiel, i na rosyjski gaz. Pomysł ze skroplonym gazem nie ma sensu ani ekonomicznego, ani ekologicznego, ani strategicznego.

----------


## marvinetal

No to po ptokach - dotacje od 4k ale tylko dla nowych:




> Co istotne, z dotacji z Mojego Prądu 4.0 będą mogli skorzystać prosumenci rozliczający się w ramach wprowadzanego z dniem 1 kwietnia systemu rozliczeń w formie net-billingu.
> 
> Nie oznacza to jednak, że możliwość uzyskania dotacji stracą osoby, które zainstalowały fotowoltaikę wcześniej i rozliczają się w ramach systemu opustów. Skorzystanie z Mojego Prądu 4.0 będzie jednak wymagać zmiany sposobu rozliczeń i przejścia z opustów na net-billing, co dopuszcza ustawa o odnawialnych źródłach energii.


Sami wiedzą że tłoku to tu nie będzie i zmniejszyli kwotę z 1mld do 350mln.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Dla nowych lub starych, którzy połaszą się na te 4000zł i uruchomili instalację nie wcześniej niż *1.02.2020*. Tylko ilu takich co zmienią stare zasady dla paru groszy będzie? Ja na bank nie skorzystam.
https://globenergia.pl/15-kwietnia-r...amy-szczegoly/

----------


## marvinetal

W linkowanym artykule jest 1 lutego *2020*. To stary warunek. Ta możliwość zmiany jest po to żeby ludzie nie mówili że nie mogą wziąć dotacji - mogą ale nie chcą jak powie minister  :big grin:

----------


## Dariusz1983

Masz rację-w poście wyżej popełniłem klasyczną "cyfrówkę" czyli zamiast kliknąć 0 klinąłem 2. Bywa.

I tak sie właśnie robi aby dać nie dając -podobnie jak z obniżeniem VAT na spożywke-my odbniżyli co mogly ale kapytalisty podniesły ceny. Nie nasza wina, że ceny rosną...

----------


## Salah

> Wystarczy wiedzieć kto zakopał rurę z gazem w Bałtyku. Tylko tyle, a może dla niektórych aż tyle. Gaz w rurociągu jamalskim zaczyna powoli płynąć z zachodu. A teraz dodajmy do tego wykluczenie węgla, bo jest beee.... Może i jest, ale tu chodzi o bezpieczeństwo energetyczne państwa, Jeden z drugim oszołomem może sobie wpisać na forum, że węgiel jest beee. Nikt inny, zwłaszcza ten kto rządzi wielomilionowym krajem. 
> A z węglem mam tyle wspólnego co z mercedesami, czyli nic


Wyluzuj z tym węglem! Tylko się ośmieszasz wiedzą z podstawówki. Największym oszołomem w tym wątku jesteś TY.

----------


## marcinbbb

Niestety jednak nasze państwo wybrało politykę rozdawnictwa z samego tylko 500+ już byśmy mieli 4 bloki energetyki atomowej. A mamy przypomnę cały jeden (Reaktor Maria) o mocy 30MW. Tym sposobem tak państwo zadbało o bezpieczeństwo energetyczne. A dopiero zacznie wyciągać pieniądze aby postawić jeden blok, bo to my musimy go sfinansować. Czyli to co dostaliśmy będziemy zwracać z zapasem. Dobrze że Bajtek obniżył podatki na paliwo to podrożało do 7,75PLN/ON w sklepach obniżyli VAT o 5% jak kupowałem w styczniu 25kg mąki płaciłem 60 zł, przed wczoraj 88zł.

----------


## cristoteles

> Wyluzuj z tym węglem! Tylko się ośmieszasz wiedzą z podstawówki. Największym oszołomem w tym wątku jesteś TY.


 :big lol:  Co masz do powiedzenia? A no nic :big lol:  Gratuluje poziomu wyksztalcenia.  :sick:

----------


## marcinbbb

Niech jeszcze wprowadzą bezwarunkowy dochód podstawowy to dopiero będzie jazda bez trzymanki. Nasze tęgie umysły u władzy doskonale wiedzą że oni w robocie mogą wypić litra wódy i iść na głosowanie ale jak Ty pójdziesz po kielichu do roboty wylecisz jeszcze przed pierwszą przerwą. Różnica jest taka że oni piją za Twoje/moje i reszty narodu.

Podejście do uchodźców z Ukrainy oczywiście należy im się pomoc ale czy pomoc polega na 500+, 300+, darmowym transporcie, darmowemu leczeniu, darmowym lokum, jedzenie za darmo, ubrania tylko nowe co najwyżej nowe bez metki. Ale nas przecież na to stać utrzymanie dodatkowych 3mln obywateli, wystarczy zwiększyć podatki. No ale skoro 43% ludności Polski twierdzi że nie płaci żadnych podatków, to ja mam pytanie co należy zrobić aby trafić do tej elitarnej grupy?

----------


## mitch

> Niech jeszcze wprowadzą bezwarunkowy dochód podstawowy to dopiero będzie jazda bez trzymanki. Nasze tęgie umysły u władzy doskonale wiedzą że oni w robocie mogą wypić litra wódy i iść na głosowanie ale jak Ty pójdziesz po kielichu do roboty wylecisz jeszcze przed pierwszą przerwą. Różnica jest taka że oni piją za Twoje/moje i reszty narodu.


No nie do końca, Ci co piją... tfu, miałem na myśli: pracują na zdalnym, to coś tam pociągać mogą  :wink:  Co do picia to mam tylko jedno osobiste doświadczenie. Gdy z 15 lat temu stałem ze znajomymi na spocie na Torwarze, wtoczył się zygzakiem Mercedes z zdrowo narąbanym gościem za kierownicą i policyjną suką na ogonie. Facet dosłownie wypadł z samochodu na asfalt, podniósł się, zamknął samochód, a policjanci po 10 minutach legitymowania puścili gościa, który oddalił się na pobliską ławeczkę w oczekiwaniu na taksówkę. Zaintrygowani podbiliśmy do policji i usłyszeliśmy tylko jedno słowo: "poseł". Poczekali tylko na taxówkę, żeby nie wsiadł za kierownicę i razem odjechali. Nie wiem jak obecnie wygląda procedura, ale raczej nadal z posadki się nie wylatuje  :mad: 




> Podejście do uchodźców z Ukrainy oczywiście należy im się pomoc ale czy pomoc polega na 500+, 300+, darmowym transporcie, darmowemu leczeniu, darmowym lokum, jedzenie za darmo, ubrania tylko nowe co najwyżej nowe bez metki.


Wiesz, Ukraińcy są w gruncie rzeczy tacy sami jak u nas. Część leserów, a część honorowych ludzi, którzy chcą zapracować na swoje. Ja akurat miałem styczność z tymi drugimi. Co do ubrań - widziałem, jakie łachy ludzie oddają - dziurawe skarpetki/majtki czy spodnie - no wybacz, ale to jest szczyt żenady oddawać takie coś. Jak kogoś nie stać, to niech da 10 zł, a nie takie coś odwala. A jeszcze inna sprawa, że w życiu bym nie chciał wymienić swojego zniszczonego domu, majątku, ojczyzny na to co napisałeś wyżej.




> No ale skoro 43% ludności Polski twierdzi że nie płaci żadnych podatków, to ja mam pytanie co należy zrobić aby trafić do tej elitarnej grupy?


Przecież znasz odpowiedź. Albo musisz nic nie robić i żyć z socjalu albo zarabiać miliony i wtedy optymalizacja podatkowa staje otworem  :smile:

----------


## coachu13

Coraz mniej tu o tym programie MP 4.0

----------


## gawel

> Coraz mniej tu o tym programie MP 4.0


bo szału nie ma  :sad:

----------


## mitch

> Coraz mniej tu o tym programie MP 4.0


Bo i pisać o czym nie ma  :wink:  Jedno jest pewne - żeby skorzystać, trzeba przejść na niekorzystne warunki rozliczeń. Oprócz tego brandzlowanie się kwotą 20 kpln, o której wiadomo, że większość się do niej nie zbliży. I tyle - kupa (w przenośni i dosłownie) marketingu zapakowana w ładne sreberko. A jak się sreberko rozerwie, to się smród rozniesie. Żadne dopłaty nie przykryją tego, jak bardzo nowy system rozliczeń jest niekorzystny w porównaniu do starego.

----------


## gawel

> Bo i pisać o czym nie ma  Jedno jest pewne - żeby skorzystać, trzeba przejść na niekorzystne warunki rozliczeń. Oprócz tego brandzlowanie się kwotą 20 kpln, o której wiadomo, że większość się do niej nie zbliży. I tyle - kupa (w przenośni i dosłownie) marketingu zapakowana w ładne sreberko. A jak się sreberko rozerwie, to się smród rozniesie. Żadne dopłaty nie przykryją tego, jak bardzo nowy system rozliczeń jest niekorzystny w porównaniu do starego.


system jest niekorzystny w obecnych warunkach. Te dwa systemy to tak jakby porównywać jabłko z gruszką. Ceny prądu nadal będą rosnąc a juz są bardzo wysokie innych alternatywnych źródeł ciepła też. Moim zdaniem przynajmniej dla nowych domów zamiast podłogówki i pc za 40-50 tyś lepeij wybrać ogrzewanie elektryczne i pv w ilości 15-20 kwp ale poczekać aż ceny znormalnieją i firmy pv zaczną prosić o zlecenia.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Z niektórych obliczeń, które miałem okazję zobaczyć wynika, że obecnie net-billing jest tak korzystny, jak system opustów w czasie gdy zaczynał funkcjonować. W 2016 czy 2017 roku fotowoltaika nie była wcale tak popularna jak teraz mimo że był system opustów. Dopiero taniejąca technologia, dotacja i wzrost cen prądu w połączeniu z opustami przyczyniły się do takiego rozwoju rynku. Tak samo może być z net-billingiem - czas pokaże

----------


## mitch

> Z niektórych obliczeń, które miałem okazję zobaczyć wynika, że obecnie net-billing jest tak korzystny, jak system opustów w czasie gdy zaczynał funkcjonować. W 2016 czy 2017 roku fotowoltaika nie była wcale tak popularna jak teraz mimo że był system opustów. Dopiero taniejąca technologia, dotacja i wzrost cen prądu w połączeniu z opustami przyczyniły się do takiego rozwoju rynku. Tak samo może być z net-billingiem - czas pokaże


Chyba oglądaliśmy różne excele. Nie wyobrażam sobie, jak mocno trzeba zrobić z matematyki panią lekkich obyczajów, żeby komukolwiek wyszło, że net-billing jest tak samo dobry jak opusty. A przepraszam, wiem. Wtedy i tylko wtedy, gdy założymy instalację, której produkcja w jakiś minimum 70-80% jest zużywana w formie autokonsumpcji. Czyli:
1) albo w modelu: pracuję na zdalnym i używam sprzętów domowych (piekarnik, żelazko, etc) do max 17 i mam instalację powiedzmy na max 60% zużycia rocznego, a za resztę płacę
2) albo w modelu: kupuję instalację na pełne pokrycie, do tego magazyn energii za drugie tyle a i tak za część energii i tak zapłacę
Obydwa modele zakładają albo bezsensowne inwestycje w drogie magazyny albo bezsensowne płacenie coraz wyższych rachunków. 
Już szkoda gadać o właścicielach PC, które tak teraz są "lansowane", że niby takie trendi i w ogóle eko.  :big lol:  Oni będą dymani bez mydła przez ZE.





> system jest niekorzystny w obecnych warunkach. Te dwa systemy to tak jakby porównywać jabłko z gruszką. Ceny prądu nadal będą rosnąc a juz są bardzo wysokie innych alternatywnych źródeł ciepła też. Moim zdaniem przynajmniej dla nowych domów zamiast podłogówki i pc za 40-50 tyś lepeij wybrać ogrzewanie elektryczne i pv w ilości 15-20 kwp ale poczekać aż ceny znormalnieją i firmy pv zaczną prosić o zlecenia.


Acha. A przesył? To się w ogóle nie spina dla ludzi, którzy do grzania w jakikolwiek sposób chcą wykorzystywać prąd. To jest nie do obrony.

----------


## gawel

> Chyba oglądaliśmy różne excele. Nie wyobrażam sobie, jak mocno trzeba zrobić z matematyki panią lekkich obyczajów, żeby komukolwiek wyszło, że net-billing jest tak samo dobry jak opusty. A przepraszam, wiem. Wtedy i tylko wtedy, gdy założymy instalację, której produkcja w jakiś minimum 70-80% jest zużywana w formie autokonsumpcji. Czyli:
> 1) albo w modelu: pracuję na zdalnym i używam sprzętów domowych (piekarnik, żelazko, etc) do max 17 i mam instalację powiedzmy na max 60% zużycia rocznego, a za resztę płacę
> 2) albo w modelu: kupuję instalację na pełne pokrycie, do tego magazyn energii za drugie tyle a i tak za część energii i tak zapłacę
> Obydwa modele zakładają albo bezsensowne inwestycje w drogie magazyny albo bezsensowne płacenie coraz wyższych rachunków. 
> Już szkoda gadać o właścicielach PC, które tak teraz są "lansowane", że niby takie trendi i w ogóle eko.  Oni będą dymani bez mydła przez ZE.
> 
> 
> 
> Acha. A przesył? To się w ogóle nie spina dla ludzi, którzy do grzania w jakikolwiek sposób chcą wykorzystywać prąd. To jest nie do obrony.


Nie upieram się ale to zalezy od cen prądu i wszystkiego generalnie. Ostatnio prąd na rynku hurtowym w I strefie był po 53 gr a jego koszt w II strefie to 43 gr i 46 gr w g12 i g12w. Wiadomo że najwięcej prądu idzie w nocy bo jest najzimniej i to ma sens. Już pomijając autonsumpcję.

Nie rozumiem jarania się wodnymi podłogówkami i pc.  Przez 16 lat ogrzewałem dom elektrycznie bez klimy i pc i to było tańsze (koszt inwestycji+koszt prądu) niż koszt załozenia CO, gazu i paliwa gazowego przez 16 lat więc o czym tu mówić. Obecnie gaz, i węgiel podrożały wiej niż prąd wiec o czym tu w ogóle deliberować??

----------


## mitch

> Nie upieram się ale to zalezy od cen prądu i wszystkiego generalnie. Ostatnio prąd na rynku hurtowym w I strefie był po 53 gr a jego koszt w II strefie to 43 gr i 46 gr w g12 i g12w. Wiadomo że najwięcej prądu idzie w nocy bo jest najzimniej i to ma sens. Już pomijając autonsumpcję.
> 
> Nie rozumiem jarania się wodnymi podłogówkami i pc.  Przez 16 lat ogrzewałem dom elektrycznie bez klimy i pc i to było tańsze (koszt inwestycji+koszt prądu) niż koszt załozenia CO, gazu i paliwa gazowego przez 16 lat więc o czym tu mówić. Obecnie gaz, i węgiel podrożały wiej niż prąd wiec o czym tu w ogóle deliberować??


Wodne ma taką zaletę, że jest nieistotne czym grzejesz - PC, "kocioł" elektryczny czy węgiel. Przy czystym prądzie, niezależnie czy mówimy o grzejnikach, kablach, promiennikach, jesteś uzależniony od jednego źródła. Z jednym się zgodzę - gdybym miał mały dom, dobrze ocieplony, to faktycznie najlepiej/najtaniej wrzucić kable, do tego ew. klima i mieć to wszystko w tyłku. Wtedy nawet w przypadku blackoutu starczy jeden mały generator i zima nam niestraszna.

Tak czy owak, w największej czarnej dziurze są ludzie, którzy nie ocieplili swoich domów, niezależnie od tego w jaki sposób się ogrzewają oraz ci, którzy mogli, a nie założyli PV. Teraz nadal można zakładać PV, ale trzeba mieć specyficzną sytuację, żeby mieć podobną stopę zwrotu jak w starym systemie, a większość albo będzie nadal płacić część rachunków (i tu kwoty cały czas będą rosnąć) albo będą musieli ponieść o wiele większe koszty inwestycji (większa instalacja lub magazyn).

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Dlatego Mój Prąd 4.0. nie będzie wspierał już instalacji w systemie opustów, tylko w samym net-billingu i w ten sposób skróci okres zwrotu tym inwestorom, którzy nie zdążyli załapać się na opusty

----------


## mitch

> Dlatego Mój Prąd 4.0. nie będzie wspierał już instalacji w systemie opustów, tylko w samym net-billingu i w ten sposób skróci okres zwrotu tym inwestorom, którzy nie zdążyli załapać się na opusty


Skróci. Tyle, że nadal będą płacić całkiem pokaźne rachunki. Wiem, zawsze lepiej płacić mniej, niż więcej. Ale liczby nie kłamią, nowe zasady są niekorzystne w porównaniu do starych. Żadne pudrowanie syfa typu 20 kpln dotacji tego nie zmieni, bo i mało kto dostanie taką kwotę. Sprzedawcy zawsze będą mieli inny punkt widzenia - nie dziwne, chodzi o to by sprzedać produkt. A że klient teraz zostawi więcej kasy i będzie miał z tego mniej korzyści? Nie czepiajmy się nieistotnych drobiazgów  :wink:

----------


## marcinbbb

Vieśman widzi tylko ile można nowych ludków nałapać wciskając im ciemnotę. Po co powiedzieć że kupisz Pan prąd za 70 gr/kWh jeśli można tę informację skrzętnie ukryć i powiedzieć Pan zarobi 25gr/kWh a z każdego 1kWp można dziennie uzyskać 7kWh 7 * 25 = 1,75 więc zakładając 10kWp instalacje która dziennie zrobi 70kWh * 25 = 17 zł dziennie do przodu.  :big lol:

----------


## Robinson74

Mam pytanie. 
O ile dobrze rozumiem, na same panele (bez magazynu) jest dopłata 4000 zł, Tak? 
Jeśli nie będę miał rachunku za panele, ale będę miał rachunek za konstrukcję i za falownik, to czy uzyskam te 4000 zł dopłaty, jeśli obydwa rachunki w sumie przekraczają te 4000 zł? Czy może dopłata stanowi jakiś % od posiadanych rachunków? 
Czy jednak są jakieś formalności związane z koniecznością rachunku za panele, np. wraz z informacją o dacie produkcji, bo gdzieś wyczytałem, że ważna jest też ich data produkcji.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy jednak są jakieś formalności związane z koniecznością rachunku za panele, np. wraz z informacją o dacie produkcji, bo gdzieś wyczytałem, że ważna jest też ich data produkcji.


https://mojprad.gov.pl/o-programie/nabor-iv

----------


## marvinetal

Ciekawe statystyki dot. zainteresowania dotacjami:




> Do 3 sierpnia w programie Mój Prąd 4.0 złożono 4063 wnioski, w tej grupie tylko 34 dotyczy także zakupu magazynu energii elektrycznej, 80 – magazynów ciepła i tylko 23 – systemów HEMS/EMS.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Słyszeliście już o planowanych zmianach w programie Mój Prąd? Mają one zostać wprowadzone 15.12.2022 r. i dotyczyć beneficjentów czwartego naboru.
Zgodnie z zapowiedziami, kwota dotacji na mikroinstalację PV wzrośnie z 4 tys. do 6 tys. zł (z 5 tys. zł do 7 tys zł w przypadku rozszerzenia inwestycji o dodatkowe komponenty), a dotacja na magazyn energii wzrośnie z 7,5 do 16 tys. zł. 
Osoby, które otrzymały już dotację na konto, dostaną różnicę wynikającą ze zmian, bez konieczności składania nowego wniosku

----------


## marvinetal

Jaki podawałem wyżej z powodu braku chętnych nie są w stanie wydać kasy więc muszą podwyższać.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

Na pewno chętnych jest mniej niż w poprzednich edycjach, natomiast być może wsparcie na magazyny energii było zbyt małe, by faktycznie napędzić ich rozwój, a dziś jest to bardzo ważne

----------


## seler2

Mam instalację po nowemu.
8.2kWp i magazyn energii 7,5kWh z funkcją backup plus 2150L bufor ciepła z grzłką 6kW.

Wszystko jest ok tylko nie wiem gdzie mogę sprawdzić wartość w PLN sprzedanej energii. Elicznik taurona pokazuje tylko kWh a w netbilingu to nie jest pełna informacja  by móc ocenić bilans i odpowiednio kierować zużyciem.
Od Tauronu nie udaje mi się uzyskać informacji więc może ktoś już to ćwiczył?

pozdr
s

----------


## seler2

Sam sobie odpowiem.
Tauron na dzień dzisiejszy nie udostępnia tej informacji. Czyli nie dowiem się że WARTOŚĆ mojej sprzedanej energii np w danym miesiącu to 500zł i w następnym miesiącu mogę zużyć do grzania taką wartość energii, tylko muszę sam w excelu pilnować i sobioe przeliczać. Cwaniaczki.

W sumie to się nie dziwię, Cena średnia miesięczna rynku dnia następnego dobija obecnie do 1000zł za MWh (na dzień dzisiejszy) a w nocy mogę odkupić za 300 więc Tauron byłby stratny. Zobaczymy jak będzie po nowym roku.

----------


## Kaizen

> muszę sam w excelu pilnować i sobioe przeliczać.


Nie tylko nie musisz, ale nawet nie możesz.
Nie masz potrzebnych informacji. Teraz jest rozliczanie godzinowe. Więc musiałbyś spisywać licznik co godzinę, żeby wiedzieć, jakie jest saldo w każdej godzinie.

Jak wciągu tej samej godziny wyślesz 1kWh i pociągniesz 1kWh - to saldo masz na zero, ale licznik Ci doda i do zużycia, i do pobrania.

----------


## Chris Zielonka

O ile dobrze kojarzę to rozliczenie godzinowe  zacznie działać dopiero w 2024 tym. Też  mam PV po nowemu i nic kompletnie nie wiem -nawet tego  kiedy dostanę pierwszy rachunek  a to w zwiazku ze zmianą cen od stycznia bardzo ważne - zeby sie w połowie roku  nie okazało  że  musze dom sprzedać żeby za prąd zapłacić.
Mistrzostwo  w dymaniu obywatela okazało się juz na starcie gdzie  dla "mojej wygody"  zmieniono mi bez pytania zasady rozliczania się z miesięcznych na roczne i  dopiero po złożeniu pisma z podpisami  przywrócono. A przeciez powinno być odwrotnie to Tauron powinien mnie prosić o zgodę na zmiany.   Niestety okazało się ze przywrócenie miesięcznego rozliczania to nie to samo co  comiesięczny rachunek. Rachunku jak nie było  tak nie ma.

----------


## Kaizen

> O ile dobrze kojarzę to rozliczenie godzinowe  zacznie działać dopiero w 2024 tym.


Skąd taka teza? 

https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post8154178

----------


## seler2

> Skąd taka teza?


Takie były informacje, czy należy rozumieć że nie ma rozliczenia po średniej miesięcznej z rynku dnia następnego tylko godzinowo? 

Przebrnięcie przez ten bełkot jest ponad moje siły:
https://sip.lex.pl/akty-prawne/dzu-d...18182244/art-4

----------


## Chris Zielonka

A wcześniej pisano i zatwierdzono zapewne to co ja pamiętam 

https://www.muratorplus.pl/biznes/wi...b547-EmKw.html

----------


## Kaizen

> A wcześniej pisano i zatwierdzono zapewne to co ja pamiętam 
> 
> https://www.muratorplus.pl/biznes/wi...b547-EmKw.html


To mylisz dwie rzeczy - bilansowanie godzinowe (jak widać na fakturze działa) z godzinowymi cenami rozliczeniowymi (które jeszcze nie działają - ceny, po której ZE przelicza sumę godzinowych sald dodatnich na złotówki, są miesięczne)

----------


## Kaizen

> Przebrnięcie przez ten bełkot jest ponad moje siły:
> https://sip.lex.pl/akty-prawne/dzu-d...18182244/art-4


W linku pod fakturą masz to, co z tej ustawy istotne. I wyjaśnienie, jak to czytać dla niematematycznych.
Tak ustalana jest ilość - i tego sam nie zrobisz, bo nie masz danych (jak wyżej pisałem - chyba, że Twój operator udostępni Ci salda godzinowe albo sam kupisz głowicę i dobierzesz się do takich danych w liczniku). I co z tego, że wiesz, przez jaką cenę przemnożyć (klik) skoro nie wiesz, ile po zbilansowaniu godzinowym miałeś sald dodatnich, czyli ile kWh przeliczy na złotówki, a ile z wprowadzonych operator uzna za "niby autokonsumpcję".

----------


## Chris Zielonka

Dzieki Kaizen za  naprowadzenie - faktycznie  miałem na myśli rozliczanie cen godzinowe.

----------


## seler2

Dzięki za info, czy energia zbilansowana w godzinie podlega opłatom za przesył i czy przesył w obie strony można opłacić tylko gotówką z pominięciem konta prosumenta?

Mając magazyn energii 7,5kWh i 120kWh bufor ciepła mógłbym sobie to sensownie zbilansować, dom stoi na sterowniku PLC więc wysterowanie grzałkami bufora tak by zmaksymalizować autokonsumpcję oraz skonsumować sprzedaną energię się da. Tylko nie mogę się na razie dogadać z inwerterem przez modbus...

----------


## Kaizen

> Dzięki za info, czy energia zbilansowana w godzinie podlega opłatom za przesył i czy przesył w obie strony można opłacić tylko gotówką z pominięciem konta prosumenta?


Wiem, że faktura mało czytelna - ale da się zobaczyć na niej najpewniejszą odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie.
A co do magazynu, to IMO nie ma sensu go zużywać i ponosić straty na ładowaniu i rozładowywaniu gdy ZE najpierw zbilansuje w każdej godzinie ze "sprawnością" 100%, bez zużywania akumulatora a co się nie zbilansuje (a w obecną pogodę mało tego, jeżeli cokolwiek po zbilansowaniu godzinowym zostanie) zapłaci więcej, niż Ty zapłacisz kupując prąd.

----------


## seler2

Akumulator mi służy tylko jako ups/backup dla domu i wykorzystanie energii ze słońca wieczorem, natomiast w bufor ciepła chcę wepchnąć całą możliwą nadwyżkę energetyczną zarówno tą produkowaną w ciągu dnia (ile się da)  a w miesiącach jesienno-wiosennych nadwyżkę wyprodukowaną latem.

----------


## Kaizen

> w bufor ciepła chcę wepchnąć całą możliwą nadwyżkę energetyczną zarówno tą produkowaną w ciągu dnia (ile się da)  a w miesiącach jesienno-wiosennych nadwyżkę wyprodukowaną latem.


Nadwyżkę prądu? No właśnie piszę, że nie ma sensu akumulować, jak możesz drożej sprzedać taniej kupić. Szybciej bym się zastanawiał, czy nie warto łądować akumulatorów w taniej strefie i sprzedawać z nich prądu w drogiej. Ale pewnie wyszłoby, że nie warto skracać żywotności akumulatorów (zależy, ile "kosztuje" cykl - trzeba podzielić koszt wymiany akumulatora przez ilość cykli, jaką przeżyje i jeszcze uwzględnić sprawność).

----------


## seler2

No właśnie nie jestem pewien. Na pokazanej fakturze opłata za dystrybujcę jest pokazana zero. Jeżeli dobrze rozumiałem założenia MP 4.0 to zarówno za oddanie porądu jak i za pobór powinna być liczona opłata sieciowa prawie 30gr/kWh i miało być niemożliwe opłacenie z konta prosumenta. Więc zużycie wyprodukowanej energii bardziej by się opłacałoby niż sprzedaż bo  kwotę sprzedaży pomniejszyć trzeba o 30gr. Przy czym kwotowo można zrealizować tylko 20% "zarobku" więc trzeba zużyć to co się odłożyło i od tego zużycia znów zapłacić 30gr dystrybucji?

----------


## Chris Zielonka

W tym jakże pięknym ( od strony umysłowej zwłaszcza) kraju   nie byłoby to nic dziwnego tak więc  czekam  z drżeniem serca na pierwszą fakturę - a będzie co studiować zapewne bo nie dość że nowe  ceny  to i nowy system. Taurony tez podobno dopiero buduja system obliczania rachunków więc  możliwe jest że prawde poznam za pół roku. Póki co sledze licznik w aplikacji  i podziwiam jak szybko mi znikają pieniądze a to dopiero stare ceny.

----------


## Kaizen

> No właśnie nie jestem pewien. Na pokazanej fakturze opłata za dystrybujcę jest pokazana zero.


Tu jest rozliczanie net-metering. Bilansowanie godzinowe dotyczy tak samo. I widać, że nie przechodzi przez magazyn - więc nie przejdzie też przez depozyt w net-meteringu. Działa jak niby-autokonsumpcja (rozliczana jest suma sald dodatnich i suma sald ujemnych z każdej godziny).




> Jeżeli dobrze rozumiałem założenia MP 4.0 to zarówno za oddanie porądu jak i za pobór powinna być liczona opłata sieciowa prawie 30gr/kWh i miało być niemożliwe opłacenie z konta prosumenta.


Za oddanie nie. Za kupno - owszem. Ale jak nie wykorzystasz całej WARTOŚCI depozytu z danego miesiąca to za rok 20% wartości energii wprowadzonej w danym miesiącu (całej wprowadzonej - nie tego, co zostało) możesz dostać "w gotówce" czyli nią opłacić dystrybucję.
Jak w sierpniu miałeś 1019,06 zł/MWh to jaki sens to magazynować i pokrywać straty na magazynowaniu? Lepiej sprzedać było i kupować w taniej strefie poniżej 40gr. Czyli za jedną sprzedaną kWh kupujesz 2kWh w taniej strefie (a w drogiej kupisz bardzo niewiele, bo będzie autokonsumcja i ta prawdziwa, i ta z rozliczania godzinowego nawet zimą) razem z opłatami za dystrybucję.
 Nawet, jak w przyszłym roku będziesz płacił złotówkę za kWh to wyjdzie mniej, niż zero strat - nieosiągalne w żadnym fizycznym magazynie.

----------


## seler2

U mnie instalacja chodzi od miesiąca więc jeszcze mam czas się zastanawiać nad strategią, ale jesteś pewien że za sprzedaż energii nie ma opłat dystrybucyjnych? O ile pamiętam to była jedna z większych zmian w stosunku do poprzedniej wersji. W takim przypadku oczywiście masz rację ale żeby się przekonać muszę najpierw w końcu wyszarpać od taurona informacje jak to wszystko będzie wyglądać. Nie znam taryf, sposobów rozliczeń - nic i nie idzie się o to doprosić.

----------


## seler2

> Jak w sierpniu miałeś 1019,06 zł/MWh to jaki sens to magazynować i pokrywać straty na magazynowaniu? Lepiej sprzedać było i kupować w taniej strefie poniżej 40gr. Czyli za jedną sprzedaną kWh kupujesz 2kWh w taniej strefie (a w drogiej kupisz bardzo niewiele, bo będzie autokonsumcja i ta prawdziwa, i ta z rozliczania godzinowego nawet zimą) razem z opłatami za dystrybucję.
> .


Do limitu 2000kWh zużycia, potem wchodzi 0,69+vat+akcyza i plus 40gr opłat. 
Na razie plan mam taki żeby wiosenne i jesienne słońce przepalać całkowicie na użytek wewnętrzny i ogrzewanie, a resztę ogarnąć z nadwyżki letniej. 
Przydałby się bieżący dostęp do konta prosumenta żeby widzieć jak to kwotowo się rozkłada ale na razie chyba bez szans.

----------


## Kaizen

> Do limitu 2000kWh zużycia, potem wchodzi 0,69+vat+akcyza i plus 40gr opłat.


40gr/kWh to może będziesz miał opłat dystrybucyjnych w drogiej strefie, w której kupujesz niewiele przy PV z bilansowaniem godzinowy nawet w zimie.
U mnie będzie po przekroczeniu limitu 1,3842/0,9838zł/kWh. Czyli w taniej strefie dalej taniej bym odkupił niż latem bym sprzedał.

Jakie będą ceny RCEm w przyszłym roku można zgadywać - ale raczej wyższe, niż tegoroczne. Powtórzę, że nie ma sensu magazynowanie we własnym zakresie czy unikanie sprzedaży.

----------


## chcialbympompe

Czy ktoś z was wypełniał ostatnio wniosek o dotację do fotowoltaiki + magazyn ciepła?
Mianowicie dotacja jest do buforów i zasobników CWU ale formularz przewiduje albo bufor albo zasobnik. Ewentualnie zintegrowany zasobnik z buforem. A co w przypadku jak są to oddzielne zbiorniki? Przecież nie ma mowy, że dotacja jest na bufor lub zasobnik CWU...

----------


## Patatay

*Inwestycja proekologiczna wsparta w Programie Mój Prąd*
Macie takie obowiązkowe tabliczki?

----------

